# دور الاباء فى قرارات الابناء



## ناجح ناصح جيد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

يتدخل الاباء فى قرارت الاباء تدخلاً سافراً وكأنهم يلغون ارادتهم ويتخذون قراراتهم بدلاً منهم
وهذا خطأ جسيم لانهم بهذا يلغون شخصيتهم ولا يجعلهونهم يتدربون لكى ينمو وينضجوا حتى اذ استقلوا بحياتهم يقدورا ان يقودوا دفتها
وتيعتبر هذا التدخل السافر جريمة كبرى ضد أنفسهم وضد الرب وضد ابنائهم
ضد أنفسهم اذ هم يعيشون بمعياريين
عندما كان هؤلاء الاباء يعيشون مع والديهم كانوا يتضايقون من تداخلهم وهاهم يعيدون الأخطاء مرة أخرى
فى حق الرب
لان الرب خلق الانسان ذو ارادة حرة ، لايغصبه حتى على عبادته فالاباء بفعلتهم هذه يعطون لانفسهم 
مكانة أعلى من الرب فى حياة أولادهم
اذ يشعرونهم بالضألة وعدم القدرة على تحمل المسئولية
وموقف الابناء
اما الخنوع لهم او التمرد عليهم وهذا كله عدم لنضوج لشخصيتهم
اذا ماالدور الصحيح
ان يدرب الاباء الابناء فى القرارات الصغيرة.. اختيار الملبس، الاصدقاء...الخ
وعلى الاباء الملاحظة والتوجيه والارشاد
وان أخطأ الابناء يقوم الاباء بمساعدة الابناء على القيام بأصلاح النتائج المترتبة على ذلك
ومن تدرب على معالجة الأمور فى الصغر سهلت عليه فى الكبر
وعلى الاباء 
المساندة والتدعيم
لابنائهم 
بروح الصلاة والصبر وتسليمهم للرب
ومساعدتهم فى 
أخذ قرار القرارات
وهو ان يحيوا للرب دون ضغط وبكل محبة
وبهذا ينشأ لدينا 
أجيال ناضجة وحسب قلب الرب​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2009)

> وهو ان يحيوا للرب دون ضغط وبكل محبة
> وبهذا ينشأ لدينا
> أجيال ناضجة وحسب قلب الرب



موضوع راااااااااااااااااااائع 

وكلام جميل جداااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااا ليك يا ناجح

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ناجح
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2009)

فالاباء بفعلتهم هذه يعطون لانفسهم
مكانة أعلى من الرب فى حياة أولادهم


موضوع مهم جدا ورائع

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الغالى
موضوع فى منتهى الرووعه

الرب معاكم​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 مارس 2015)

الرب يبارككم


----------



## انت مهم (24 مارس 2015)

موضوع جاه في وقته حقيقه شكرااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (3 يوليو 2015)

الرب يباركك


----------

